# Is it a bad idea?



## tennis4you (Jul 27, 2007)

To start a 125 gallon fish tank and instead of using a canister filter big enough to filter the water, use (2) Whisper Bio Filters Water Fall thingies both capable of handling 80 gallons, maybe one each side of the tank on the rear?

Just curious. That should keep the water moving, but is it sufficient for what the fish would need? 

(just a ghost knife and some tetras for now, but I am sure I will put more fish in the tank in due time.)

Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That is the preferred method of filtration on tanks 4 ft and longer (your 125 is 6 ft i believe). It keeps dead spots from occuring and if your filter goes down, the other will keep your tank alive until you can replace the defective one.


----------



## duke33 (Jun 9, 2007)

IMO that should be just fine, Just do the math.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me. As a general rule, it's good to have filtration that provides 10x turnover rate.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Although, you may find the knife eating the tetras.


----------

